# iPad/Microphone Interface Help



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I've been using a Tascam iXz for all my video recording with a shure mic at the speaker cab.

Now that I have drums coming out of Bose c5's, I would like to capture the whole room's sound, so I bought an entry level condenser microphone.

When I record with it, there is a lot of noise getting recorded.

A sales rep at Cosmo mentioned that I should upgrade the interface - is that true? Will that eliminate noise?

Can you guys recommend an interface for this type of recording?


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

IK Multimedia iRig Pro is a nice interface, although it isn't the cheapest and may have features you don't need. Available at FS, Best Buy, L&M, etc.


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jun 13, 2014)

absolutely the interface is your problem. When going through the USB side of the iphone you are getting a much higher quality connection. I use my ipad almost exclusively for recording and as well I do a lot of videos utilizing interfaces for my iphone, so I can help !! I've tried almost every interface available. 

What do you want for inputs and how many AND do you want it to directly record the audio to the camera app ? Or do you want to record audio and video separate and in post and mesh em together ?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Pewtershmit said:


> absolutely the interface is your problem. When going through the USB side of the iphone you are getting a much higher quality connection. I use my ipad almost exclusively for recording and as well I do a lot of videos utilizing interfaces for my iphone, so I can help !! I've tried almost every interface available.
> 
> What do you want for inputs and how many AND do you want it to directly record the audio to the camera app ? Or do you want to record audio and video separate and in post and mesh em together ?


What do you think of the Roland Duo-Capture? I'll mic both sources and go directly to the USB side of the iPad. Sounds like that's the way to go. I'll be recording audio and video together.


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jun 13, 2014)

the big thing I get messed up over when recording straight to the camera app is you can't tell the iphone to run the audio mono. So you either need an interface that can has the ability to pan (ie a mixer) or take the video into Cubase or the like and quickly set the audio to mono. The problem with an interface like the Duo capture, is that it will output input 1 as the left side, and input 2 on the right, and both sources would be panned hard right. 

That being said the duo capture is a GREAT interface. One very important feature to note, and consider on other interfaces you look at is that it has the direct monitor MONO switch, so even if your recording one input, you'll hear it in both sides of your headphones or speakers. Interfaces that do not do this is very annoying. I think as far as two channel interfaces go the duo capture is the best at its price point. I had the itrack solo that was good as well, but I didn't like that it didn't have 2 combi jacks, but rather 1 1/4 and 1 XLR. That was a real silly choice when their scarlett 2i2 uses combi-jacks...

For that particular use you describe I use a USB Mixer. I am particularly fond of the Yamaha MG10XU. 4 Mic pre, USB out, effects, compression on the first two channels. That way I can pan everything mono when I go right into the iphone.

I also use the Steinberg UR44 for recording on my ipad into Cubasis. It is hands down the best interface that works seamlessly as a ipad interface. I'd love to use it for recording video through iphone, but I haven't got it to work. Though I have a 3rd party cheap lightning Camera connection kit for it that I think may not work properly.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Pewtershmit said:


> the big thing I get messed up over when recording straight to the camera app is you can't tell the iphone to run the audio mono. So you either need an interface that can has the ability to pan (ie a mixer) or take the video into Cubase or the like and quickly set the audio to mono. The problem with an interface like the Duo capture, is that it will output input 1 as the left side, and input 2 on the right, and both sources would be panned hard right.
> 
> That being said the duo capture is a GREAT interface. One very important feature to note, and consider on other interfaces you look at is that it has the direct monitor MONO switch, so even if your recording one input, you'll hear it in both sides of your headphones or speakers. Interfaces that do not do this is very annoying. I think as far as two channel interfaces go the duo capture is the best at its price point. I had the itrack solo that was good as well, but I didn't like that it didn't have 2 combi jacks, but rather 1 1/4 and 1 XLR. That was a real silly choice when their scarlett 2i2 uses combi-jacks...
> 
> ...


Thanks again.

I'm going to try and avoid getting a mixer and hope it doesn't sound too bad not in mono. I have a feeling that it's going to, but I don't want to keep putting money into this.

Now I need to go buy a camera to iPad converter and I think I'm good to go.


----------



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

Adcandour, what condensor mic did you buy?? I'm looking to do the same thing as you are and I dont know anything about mics!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Shooter177 said:


> Adcandour, what condensor mic did you buy?? I'm looking to do the same thing as you are and I dont know anything about mics!


The Behringer C-3 condenser was recommended by the nice peeps at The Arts Music Store.I used it today, and it worked swimmingly. 

I realized that the only thing I need to do now is get an adapter for my headphones, so I can monitor the levels (they were soooo messed up, since I had no means of gauging them).

I'm good to go (I think).

@pewtershmit - There was a mono switch right on the Roland - it seems to have worked, but I'm not certain. The mic could be close enough to pick up both sources; I'm not sure.


Thanks for the help. I'll be putting a demo video together shortly to show you how it turned out.


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jun 13, 2014)

The mono switch is for your monitoring I believe. I do not think it will output mono to the phone. though converting the video to mono after is very easy.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Pewtershmit said:


> The mono switch is for your monitoring I believe. I do not think it will output mono to the phone. though converting the video to mono after is very easy.


You are right...it won't.

What I ended up doing, so I don't have to buy any new gear is:

1) made the video on my iPad using the roland and mics. 
2) moved the video to my computer from my iPad
3) opened the movie in iMove 9 (actually have to import it)
4) separated the audio from the video 
5) Saved the audio to my desktop as a .wav (share -> export using quicktime)
6) opened the file in garageband (drag drop)
7) exported the file in mono (share -> export song -> custom 'mono')
8) dragged it back into iMovie

I know that's sounds like a serious PITA, but it was actually pretty quick (once you remove the time I spent figuring out how to do each step online)


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2015)

so .. you're going to post it, right?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> so .. you're going to post it, right?


No...not the test. My kid held the iPad and made awkward faces, so he's too embarrassed. 

I'm going to the basement now to try to work out a tune re-introducing my new beat buddy properly (I can't say enough good things about it). I know the first vid was pretty harsh.

I'm thinking a classic rock-type tune, but the metal is so face-meltingly awesome I wanna go that route. I also wouldn't mind using the EHX C9. 

I'll try to get something posted tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2015)

no rush. take the time you feel you need to make it a rockin' 
cool vid. I'd like to hear the face melting rendition myself.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I didn't have time for the heavy - thanks to my son's being a pain in my ass. I will though - the heavy drums are fun as shit to play with.

here's the same tame impala style tune I did in the previous video that made me reconsider my set up and made my dog consider suicide. 

I still don't understand levels and how to monitor, but I'm working on it. 

[video=youtube;95uCIb1k4jo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95uCIb1k4jo&amp;list=UU27rGkOB5uT1gbCMXPJD3bA[/video]


----------



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

It says the video is private? Am I blacklisted again?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Shooter177 said:


> It says the video is private? Am I blacklisted again?


you named names....


----------

